
Ask HN: Who is looking for funding (March 2018) - samstave
(This is a new post idea, who has a startup that is looking for funding regardless if you&#x27;re applying to YC) - Please post:<p><i></i><i>Company | Industry&#x2F;Market | Stage | Contact&#x2F;location | Pitch: Short pitch</i><i></i><p>[Pitch]<p>---<p>As this is the first post of this type, please note additional information you think is important, but please keep your pitch concise. If you&#x27;re simply looking for feedback on your pitch, please state.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the pitching company—no recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company, please.
======
egfx
2FB is looking for funding! [https://2fb.me](https://2fb.me)

~~~
samstave
Can you update/reply with the proper format - your tweet link doesn't seem to
lead to meaningful info....

